# Lincoln playing at the park



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have always bought tennis balls for his chuck it. He always broke them in one park visit. So I invest in those orange rubber chuck it balls...Oh my gosh I love them. They last! I have had this one more over a month now!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Lincol, you are so handsome, you look like you had a great time.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is having such a good time. Look at the :biggrin: on his face!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Handsome little devil! LOL:biggrin:


----------

